# Simrad or Lowrance



## JustFish (Aug 28, 2019)

Currently there is a 300-400 rebate on the Lowrance HDS Live units with transducer. The Simrad has no rebate right now. The base price of the 12" units are $3099.99 with the Lowrance including active imaging transducer at same price. 
So basically the Simrad would cost about $600 more with transducer, is it worth it for the additional button to control screen selection?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I do like the Simrad. Being able to zoom in- and out with the wheel is easy while underway. Lowrance makes a great machine too, so it probably comes down to price and desired features.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

To me the answer was yes, both the dial and the screen clarity on the Simrad was better. If you can, go visit a WestMarine and play with their machines. You will be able to tell. Better yet, bring your nav chip and plug it in to actually see how it will look.


----------



## JustFish (Aug 28, 2019)

I went and checked them both out as suggested. To me screen clarity between both 12" models is close , at least to my eyes. Probably go with the Lowrance and save the $600. New models will be out in 6 months or sooner. I am sure technology will change in a few years and will want the latest model.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

S for saltwater = Simrad
L for lakes = Lowrance


----------



## JustFish (Aug 28, 2019)

rcbrower said:


> S for saltwater = Simrad
> L for lakes = Lowrance


Why do you think that?
I could maybe see that for an offshore type boat. 
But they are basicly both manufactured by same company.
Lowrance has a little better processor, simrad has slightly better screen 
Different knob configurations.
I had to go with the Lowrance ecause they are so close just a but Lowrance had a $600 savings at the moment or provably would have got the Simrad.
New Simrad will be out in a few months then always will wish i waited


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I own both and I like them both. They are both excellent units and it comes down to personal preference to what kind of deal you can get. I really like the rotary knob on my Simrad and I think the menu layout is a little more intuitive on the Simrad but I have no issues with my HDS7 g2. I just prefer using buttons over touch screen and I also got my NSS7 on sale.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

JustFish said:


> Why do you think that?
> I could maybe see that for an offshore type boat.
> But they are basicly both manufactured by same company.
> Lowrance has a little better processor, simrad has slightly better screen
> ...


I think you have answered your own questions which is just fine. No harm no foul.

Personally I own both. L on my bass rig, S on my flats...

BTW I had a Ray on my previous flats boat it sucked big time!


----------



## JustFish (Aug 28, 2019)

I probably would have got the Simrad also which of the knob layout. At the time the Lowrance has a rebate and also included the active 3 in 1 transducer. 
The new generation NSS EVO3 to be released will probably have some more technology that I'll wish I had.


----------

